# Need Ideas - Help



## twisted13 (Sep 22, 2011)

This is my house and i got a few ideas in my head but im trying to do a little low end budget this year and go out next year... any ideas...


----------



## twisted13 (Sep 22, 2011)

My ideas to the left and in front a graveyard and fence with fog and chiller but thats all i can come up with


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A graveyard is an excellent start. You could also add Jack-o-lanterns along the pathway to your door, then make specters like these to hang from the gutters and in your trees:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27959&highlight=specter

You don't need to spend a lot to get a moody haunt, as Marrow showed here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26391

Spider webbing on the windows and shutters would look suitably creepy and not costly. Add a little Halloween music and you're good to go


----------



## twisted13 (Sep 22, 2011)

my kinda idea


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

do you have black garbage bags?? Cut them open along the seams to make them looonngg...then cut them to make them look like creepy hanging moss kinda stuff...put hanging around windows & doorways...lighting with two floodlights (try two diff colors..red & blue are good)and bulbs is about $20 or less and a good investment...old or yard sale sheets for ghosts...any pallet wood at the local Agway or snowmobile/lawn mower store?? (free) you could whip up a pathway fence....
I would sit in a chair on the right..dressed up in old clothes and some full head mask to look like a dummy and have a BIG OBVIOUS bowl of candy on my lap...(make sure you lean a bit & look askew to make it convincing that you are a dummy...might even glue some real leaves to your cuffs ,sticking out, like you are stuffed with leaves..make sure you look STUFFED, not real). Wear sunglasses under the mask to hide your eyes....when kids come up to get candy from the bowl, MOVE. Hahahaha!!


----------



## twisted13 (Sep 22, 2011)

haha yea though of that  haha chair thing we got alot of crap in the garage i can use for little things like that


----------



## Homer (Sep 28, 2011)

a graveyard is always a good start


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

You could try to hang some sheets behind the upper floor windows, and project some eyes on them:






You can get the eyes here: Click...

And some tips here: Click and Click...

You'll need 2 projectors, but perhaps you can borrow or rent them somewhere... :frowneton:

If you don't have acces to projectors, but DO have an old tv or monitor, you might want to try a pepper's ghost effect:






Happy haunting! :cooleton:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you don't, can't, or can't afford to get projectors, you can paint the eyes on sheets and use strong lights to backlight them for the effect. Use as transparent a paint as you can. You need to have the light come THROUGH the eyes to make them light up.
Check out your local thrift stores for sheets at a low cost.
Granted, these eyes don't move or blink, but Giant eyes staring out will startle people.
If you have blacklights you can do the eyes in blacklight paint on tar paper so that the eyes light up, though that requires that you have two blacklights, one for each eye.
Creating a ghostly rocking chair, the cemetary, and the pumpkin patch are fairly easy and inexpensive ways to create your low cost haunt.
Do you have helpers for the actual haunting end of things or are you on your own?


----------



## twisted13 (Sep 22, 2011)

not sure , really its just me and my wife  and my crazy head lol


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with Roxy. Those specters are super cheap to make and EZ. and they look awesome (If I do say so myself)  A little goes a long way and the kids love it no matter what you do as long as you do something.
If you only get a small display done then there is always next year, and the year after that, and the year after that, and the year after that.... you get the point.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree with the others. a graveyard is always a good place to start. its where i started out too!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Some subtle sound effects can go a long way for scaring TOTs, the whispering, gibberish, sounds of branches breaking, leaves being stepped on, sounds of someone running on dried leaves, etc.
This in combination with some signs that give suggestions as to what they might be hearing can really screw with their minds
Maybe "Beware of Garden Gnomes" in a sign like you'd have get for a "Beware of Dog".


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I second (third, Fourth?) the graveyard idea. $6 for 24" Masonry stakes, cut 'em up and nail them together for some crosses, a couple of foam tombstones (8'x4' Sheet, $20)using a soldering iron or woodburning iron for letters. Add some decor from Big lots, Walgreens, Halloween stores, etc and you are off to the races. A couple of flood lights on an angle ($10-12 for bulbs, $4 for holders), Mp3 Player and speakers in the window with some free audio tracks and you are good to go. 

You and the Mrs can spend some quality time on the weekends and a couple hundred $$ and it'll look great. No need to spend tons of money when you have time and ideas. 

When you like the look of the graveyard, start plainning some projects for next year, use the forum search, browse the showroom forum and check Monsterlist, etc. Tons of great ideas out there!

LMK if you need specifics or help,
RandalB


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You've got great trees, hang things. I started with white sheeted ghosts and have grown from there. And what would a haunt be without a graveyard. From reading over previous posts, it sounds like we are all in agreement. You can get started pretty cheap.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

We started with one Grim Reaper (we modified his face & clothing to make him better looking) , 3 scavenged plywood tombstones (spray painted epitaphs) and some pumpkins on the porch. The main attraction was hubby in a vampire costume and some good patter with the ToTers. A haunt's beginnings are usually modest, and that''s okay. Whether using 100% fully made homemade props, or buying store bought & modifying them, or using them as-is..it's all good. Good luck!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Also it's very easy and cheap to make pvc dummies and groundbreakers. You can throw on old clothes or buy them real cheap at the second hand store. A cheap mask or something and you are all set.


----------



## twisted13 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## twisted13 (Sep 22, 2011)

This is kinda what i got so far i stiill got alot to put up.. but just a ruff idea  
cant make it to scary yet until my 4 year old get use to this lol.. but i got half of it scary other scary


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Get some foam board from hd or lowes paint it brown like wood cut it up and make some boarded up window effect easy fairly cheap good effect or score some free wood pallets and use them just need a sawzaw to cut them apart to gt the boards off


----------



## ghoulygirl (Sep 26, 2011)

I start hitting the dollar stores, Goodwill, Thrift stores, garage sales and Craigslist in September. I hardly ever pay full retail for my stuff. I make a lot and buy the rest on clearance or on the cheap. My big 'expense' this year was a $10 ground breaker at Walgreens. I'm going to post my DIY dollar store decorations soon. But a few tombstones, lights and spider webs go a long way!


----------

